# Replacing parking brake cable



## jaymeh29 (Feb 29, 2008)

how do i replace it i looked and have no clue.. help thanks jayme


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

not enough info ...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Do you have ANY mechanical experience at all? I removed mine the first time I tried, it is fairly apparent where all the bolts, clips and mounts go.


----------

